# Reptivite vitamins....



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

is it an acceptable vitamin for dart frogs?? I supplement with calcium and D3, just wanting to add more to their diet.
im looking for vitamins readily available and LPS have limited supplies, I will order some online but was wanting to add something immediately till I get something on the way..
Larry


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

A lot of people use herptivite in their rotation. However, the vitamin A source is not as beneficial as other vitamins like Repashy. I rotate herptivite and Repashy products. However, lately I have been doing mostly Repashy products. If you want an "all in one" get Repashy calcium plus. I use this but still rotate with other vitamins.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

cool and thanks for Reply, ive had my frogs two months and have only been using calc. and d3 for dusting flies.. frogs are healthy maybe even lil fat but I know I need to change it up and seen it today and bought it...just changed jobs so money is tight til next payday ..
Larry


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

LarryLee said:


> cool and thanks for Reply, ive had my frogs two months and have only been using calc. and d3 for dusting flies.. frogs are healthy maybe even lil fat but I know I need to change it up and seen it today and bought it...just changed jobs so money is tight til next payday ..
> Larry


It is very important to give them the vitamins, too. Lack of vitamins will cause problems or even death. See if anyone is in your area that can spare a weeks worth of vitamins. You will want to get them on that ASAP. Actually, for the same price you can get Repashy Calcium Plus. This will contain all the vitamins (the good vitamin A) and the calcium you should need. This will cost the same price (shipping included) as buying Herptivite at Petsmart. You will only need the smallest size because it should be replaced every 6 months and you won't run out with just two frogs. I would highly suggest that if money is tight right now.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> It is very important to give them the vitamins, too. Lack of vitamins will cause problems or even death. See if anyone is in your area that can spare a weeks worth of vitamins. You will want to get them on that ASAP. Actually, for the same price you can get Repashy Calcium Plus. This will contain all the vitamins (the good vitamin A) and the calcium you should need. This will cost the same price (shipping included) as buying Herptivite at Petsmart. You will only need the smallest size because it should be replaced every 6 months and you won't run out with just two frogs. I would highly suggest that if money is tight right now.


I think the op is saying that he just bought a bag of Repashy Calcium Plus, yesterday.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

whats better Calcium Plus or Vitamin A Plus from Repashy Superfoods?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> whats better Calcium Plus or Vitamin A Plus from Repashy Superfoods?


Those are two completely different supplements used for different things. That's a bit like asking which is better, an apple or a ball point pen.
Repashy Calcium Plus is designed to be a main supplement for your frogs. It provides calcium, vitamin D3 so the calcium can be utilized, along with the other required vitamins and minerals.
Repashy Vitamin A plus is designed to bring up the vitamin A levels in frogs that have a vitamin A deficiency. Perhaps they were getting a sub par supplement before, no supplements at all, or simply not enough. Perhaps they've been over bred and are vitamin A deficient. Some of the signs that your frogs may be vitamin A deficient are repeated egg failure, and/or Short Tongue Syndrome.
If your frogs are found to be Vitamin A deficient, you can use Repashy Vitamin A Plus to dust your flies, once per week. After the deficiency is corrected, some still choose to dust with Vitamin A once per month.
Back to Repashy Calcium Plus, this should be your main dusting powder. I generally feed about every other day so I dust my flies at every feeding. If you feed every day, you may wish to consider dusting every other day to avoid a possible overdose.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Did you buy the Repashy calcium plus yesterday? If not, I have a fresh bag I could put some in a tiny plastic container and mail to you. I only have clear containers so you would want to put it into something dark and not see through. Since you are not breeding and don't see any vitamin A deficiencies, I would just get the Calcium Plus. It has the Vitamin A in it. Over time they will get back to the correct level of Vit A, with less risk of overdose. PM me if you need a little.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

awesome, thank you pumilo. i have the calcium plus and i dust with that. i'll probably add the vitamin a plus and use that every once in a while. 



Pumilo said:


> Those are two completely different supplements used for different things. That's a bit like asking which is better, an apple or a ball point pen.
> Repashy Calcium Plus is designed to be a main supplement for your frogs. It provides calcium, vitamin D3 so the calcium can be utilized, along with the other required vitamins and minerals.
> Repashy Vitamin A plus is designed to bring up the vitamin A levels in frogs that have a vitamin A deficiency. Perhaps they were getting a sub par supplement before, no supplements at all, or simply not enough. Perhaps they've been over bred and are vitamin A deficient. Some of the signs that your frogs may be vitamin A deficient are repeated egg failure, and/or Short Tongue Syndrome.
> If your frogs are found to be Vitamin A deficient, you can use Repashy Vitamin A Plus to dust your flies, once per week. After the deficiency is corrected, some still choose to dust with Vitamin A once per month.
> Back to Repashy Calcium Plus, this should be your main dusting powder. I generally feed about every other day so I dust my flies at every feeding. If you feed every day, you may wish to consider dusting every other day to avoid a possible overdose.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

I put them on herpivite today and when i get paid I will order some repashey, my 6 arautus are lil Pigs.... I mist before I feed and when they hear that they come out of the wood work... I put 100-150 flies in their Viv and they wipe them out in 20 mins, maybe a few scragglers......
Larry


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You should take Jeepers up on that. Most of us replace our supplements every 6 months and don't use it all up before that time anyway.
Keep in mind that the form of vitamin A that is in Reptivite is useless. Your frogs cannot utilize it. So getting them on Repashy as soon as possible is very beneficial.


----------

